# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی > سوال: import ماژول ها و تفاوت در performance

## UnnamE

بطور معمول اول هر فايل py. تعدادي ماژول بسته به نيازمون import ميكنيم
ولي مثلا واسه فلان merthod از چند تا از اونا اسفاده ميكنيم و در ديگري از تعداد ديگشون
سوالم اينه كه وقتي اين ماژول ها رو import ميكنيم در چه استفاده كنيم و چه نه در عمكرد و سرعت اجراي برنامه تاثير داره؟

----------


## r00tkit

بله تاثیر داره  برای درک بهتر به بخش :Import Statement Overhead از لینک زیر مراجعه کن

Performance Tips

----------


## UnnamE

مرسي!
ويكي كاملي داره، !!!
پس طبق:



> import statements can be executed just about anywhere. It's often useful to place them inside functions to restrict their visibility and/or reduce initial startup time. A


initial startup بالا ميره، ولي سرعت اجراي method پايين مياد

ولي يه سوال واسم پيش اومد، كه طبق :



> Although Python's interpreter is optimized to not import the same module multiple times, repeatedly executing an import statement can seriously affect performance in some circumstances


لازم ديگه ني به اين شكل import كنيم
email = None

def parse_email():
    global email
    if email is None:
        import email

----------

